# Zenith Series II Super Swepts & 60 Spoke American Wire Wheels



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Putting these out there for trade or sale. I was gonna hold onto them and someday maybe restore them being that they are only 60 spokes and would be pretty unique. I've only seen one other set for sale on here. They are American Wire Wheels. The company no longer exists. I think Dayton bought them out and makes motorcycle wheels under the name. These are engraved but it looks like it was probably a home job. One wheel lip and one knockoff has names engraved into them. The engraving doesn't look terrible in my opinion, but not anywhere near Hernan quality. The adapter nut was drilled and threaded to use Series II Zenith knockoffs on them. They have burgundy metal Campbell chips in them. Most of the time people say that pictures do no justice, but in this case the pics actually make them look nicer than they really are. They have some rust, and chrome peeling. In my opinion they are a 5 out of 10 AT BEST. But different people have different opinions. I guess they would be ok to roll on a daily driver or something, but definitely not anything you are showing. I would prefer to deal local just so you would know EXACTLY what you are getting. The adapters are 4 lug, but you could probably have someone drill them out for a 5 lug. Not sure on that and being that the company sold a long time ago, you would have a HELL of a time tracking down adapters if the 4 lug can't be drilled out. I also have the 3 extra series II super swepts that I can let go for the right deal. They also need to be replated. Two are gold with black rings and plastic Campbell chips that are shot and one chrome one that has no ring or chip. Again, I have done NO leg work on these so you would be buying at your own risk. As for what I want for them? I don't know.:rofl: I might trade all of it for some series 1 super swepts. Or I might just hold onto them and have them redone some day. Just figured I would see if there is any interest in them.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nice. Not the run off the mill wheels of today


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cuanto por los KOs?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

What a trip,I have the matching single spare to your 4, but mine is show quality.....13x7-60 Spoke comes with knock off and 5 lug adapter(5x5).....$200 Firm buyer Pays For Shipping.






































Ant63ss said:


> Putting these out there for trade or sale. I was gonna hold onto them and someday maybe restore them being that they are only 60 spokes and would be pretty unique. I've only seen one other set for sale on here. They are American Wire Wheels. The company no longer exists. I think Dayton bought them out and makes motorcycle wheels under the name. These are engraved but it looks like it was probably a home job. One wheel lip and one knockoff has names engraved into them. The engraving doesn't look terrible in my opinion, but not anywhere near Hernan quality. The adapter nut was drilled and threaded to use Series II Zenith knockoffs on them. They have burgundy metal Campbell chips in them. Most of the time people say that pictures do no justice, but in this case the pics actually make them look nicer than they really are. They have some rust, and chrome peeling. In my opinion they are a 5 out of 10 AT BEST. But different people have different opinions. I guess they would be ok to roll on a daily driver or something, but definitely not anything you are showing. I would prefer to deal local just so you would know EXACTLY what you are getting. The adapters are 4 lug, but you could probably have someone drill them out for a 5 lug. Not sure on that and being that the company sold a long time ago, you would have a HELL of a time tracking down adapters if the 4 lug can't be drilled out. I also have the 3 extra series II super swepts that I can let go for the right deal. They also need to be replated. Two are gold with black rings and plastic Campbell chips that are shot and one chrome one that has no ring or chip. Again, I have done NO leg work on these so you would be buying at your own risk. As for what I want for them? I don't know.:rofl: I might trade all of it for some series 1 super swepts. Or I might just hold onto them and have them redone some day. Just figured I would see if there is any interest in them.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto por los KOs?


Don't wanna sell just the knockoffs yet.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> What a trip,I have the matching single spare to your 4, but mine is show quality.....13x7-60 Spoke comes with knock off and 5 lug adapter(5x5).....$200 Firm buyer Pays For Shipping.


Nice....I know you come across wheels alot. If you ever come across some 5x4.75 adapters for these wheels let me know.


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Orale carnal. those are 15s? wanna sell me the knockoffs?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^ lol


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Impala builder said:


> Orale carnal. those are 15s? wanna sell me the knockoffs?


13's bro....I don't wanna sell the knockoffs separate yet.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Top


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

Where can I get knock offs for this style rim? I have rims, adapters just need knock offs


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Oso_83 said:


> Where can I get knock offs for this style rim? I have rims, adapters just need knock offs


You would have to find a used set. Company is no longer in business. If the adapters are 5 x 4.75 and you want to sell them, pm me.


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

I figured as much..I can have a set made just thought I could maybe find a set before I go through the trouble of havin them made! Thanks anyways!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Oso_83 said:


> I figured as much..I can have a set made just thought I could maybe find a set before I go through the trouble of havin them made! Thanks anyways!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What's the ticket on the wheels and k/o


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

How much for the wheels and knockoffs plus shipping to 92507, thanks!


----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

would you take $1,500 for them let me know you can call me at 916-261-4857?????


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Offers?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

$750 for the KOs!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Ant63ss said:


> Putting these out there for trade or sale. I was gonna hold onto them and someday maybe restore them being that they are only 60 spokes and would be pretty unique. I've only seen one other set for sale on here. They are American Wire Wheels. The company no longer exists. I think Dayton bought them out and makes motorcycle wheels under the name. These are engraved but it looks like it was probably a home job. One wheel lip and one knockoff has names engraved into them. The engraving doesn't look terrible in my opinion, but not anywhere near *Hernan quality*. The adapter nut was drilled and threaded to use Series II Zenith knockoffs on them. They have burgundy metal Campbell chips in them. Most of the time people say that pictures do no justice, but in this case the pics actually make them look nicer than they really are. They have some rust, and chrome peeling. In my opinion they are a 5 out of 10 AT BEST. But different people have different opinions. I guess they would be ok to roll on a daily driver or something, but definitely not anything you are showing. I would prefer to deal local just so you would know EXACTLY what you are getting. The adapters are 4 lug, but you could probably have someone drill them out for a 5 lug. Not sure on that and being that the company sold a long time ago, you would have a HELL of a time tracking down adapters if the 4 lug can't be drilled out. I also have the 3 extra series II super swepts that I can let go for the right deal. They also need to be replated. Two are gold with black rings and plastic Campbell chips that are shot and one chrome one that has no ring or chip. Again, I have done NO leg work on these so you would be buying at your own risk. As for what I want for them? I don't know.:rofl: I might trade all of it for some series 1 super swepts. Or I might just hold onto them and have them redone some day. Just figured I would see if there is any interest in them.


TTT Thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I got a bunch of Pm's about the knockoffs before but didn't wanna sell them separate. If you want to buy just the 7 knockoffs go ahead and send me your offer.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I also have this zenith tool


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

My Offer Stands!

Plus shipping!

LMK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> My Offer Stands!
> 
> Plus shipping!
> 
> LMK


 x2


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Top


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

have u sold them


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

REGALHILOW said:


> have u sold them


Still have them


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Still have these. I also got a set of 5 lug adapters for them now.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> $750 for the KOs!


My offer still stands!

AE doesn't window shop,

Nor waste people's time.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> My offer still stands!
> 
> AE doesn't window shop,
> 
> Nor waste people's time.


Sorry bro. Not enough.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> Sorry bro. Not enough.


Why not just post your price?

Instead of asking for offers?

:scrutinize:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Why not just post your price?
> 
> Instead of asking for offers?
> 
> :scrutinize:


I told you what my price was via pm. You made an offer, and I made a counter offer. We weren't able to agree on a deal. I'm sure neither of us has lost any sleep over it. So why do you feel it necessary to come on the topic asking why I won't post a price? :scrutinize: But since you are such a curious person I'll break it down for you. There are multiple reasons. The first being as I stated in the original post, I really didn't know what I wanted for them. I wasn't even sure I wanted to sell them. They are fairly unique and rare, so I was considering having them refurbished and keeping them but at the same time I figured I would put them out there and if someone was looking to be a little different they would make me an offer worth my while. The people who are into series II stuff know it's hard to come by and in most cases know that it isn't cheap, so they aren't gonna waste my time with BS offers. And for the most part, so far I have been right. The people who have made offers have made reasonable offers and some offers I have even accepted only to never hear from them again for whatever reason. The second reason is I HATE the layitlow appraisers who have no money and no intention of buying but still find it necessary to come on people's topics to say how crazy the seller is and that they are asking way too much. As someone whose build topic has become a silly off topic like back and forth, I'm sure you can understand when I say I have no desire for the silly back and forth on my topic.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bam!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Perfect example of what I'm taking about: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/470089-1964-chevrolet-impala-ss-el-nopal.html


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> Nice. Not the run off the mill wheels of today


Yep those used to be made right here in Denton, Tx. Guy named Brian owned that company. Got fucked up in a 4 wheeler accident, paralyzed and sold out to dayton


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Skim said:


> Yep those used to be made right here in Denton, Tx. Guy named Brian owned that company. Got fucked up in a 4 wheeler accident, paralyzed and sold out to dayton


Wow. That's fucked up. Life can throw some curveballs at you. It looks like Dayton is selling motorcycle wheels under that name now.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

TTT
$1300 for everything. That's 4 wheels, 7 zenith series II knockoffs, 2 sets of adapters (one set of 4 lug, one set of 5 lug).


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Niiiice!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

X60


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Niiiice!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Ant63ss said:


> TTT
> $1300 for everything. That's 4 wheels, 7 zenith series II knockoffs, 2 sets of adapters (one set of 4 lug, one set of 5 lug).


TTT Want these gone. Make an offer.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

TTT Make an offer!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

HONESTLY! I REALLY THINK THOSE ARE NICE AND I THINK THAT'S A "GREAT DEAL" !!!!! "REALLY" if I wasn't "ZEUS" I would want to buy them!!!


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Tami said:


> HONESTLY! I REALLY THINK THOSE ARE NICE AND I THINK THAT'S A "GREAT DEAL" !!!!! "REALLY" if I wasn't "ZEUS" I would want to buy them!!!


Thanks. You guys should buy them and recondition them.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Any trade interest?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

aztecsef1 said:


> Any trade interest?


Not really but you never know. What do you have in mind?


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Ant63ss said:


> Not really but you never know. What do you have in mind?


Got a set of true spokes 13x7


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

aztecsef1 said:


> Got a set of true spokes 13x7


No thanks. I've got too many wheels. I might trade for some gold nipple daytons but that would probably be the only wheels I would trade for. I'm building a 59 now so I'm looking for a set of rockers and a grill guard.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Ant63ss said:


> No thanks. I've got too many wheels. I might trade for some gold nipple daytons but that would probably be the only wheels I would trade for. I'm building a 59 now so I'm looking for a set of rockers and a grill guard.


I can dig it thx


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT. I need those 3 ko's ...


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Still got these waited forever for someone who said they wanted them. I'll take $1000 for all 7 knockoffs shipped in USA if anyone wants just the knockoffs. I had quite a few people asking before but I wanted to sell everything together.


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Ant63ss said:


> Still got these waited forever for someone who said they wanted them. I'll take $1000 for all 7 knockoffs shipped in USA if anyone wants just the knockoffs. I had quite a few people asking before but I wanted to sell everything together.


text me pics 949-584-0831 front and back


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Mar64ss said:


> text me pics 949-584-0831 front and back


I'll get you some pics this weekend


----------

